# Fastboot fails, my case is different



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

So my problem originated 4 days ago, I was listening to google music, tried to turn on my phone but I suppose it crashed, the phone turned on but the lock screen seemed to be stuck and unresponsive to touch control which in turn caused for me not to get into the phone. I then proceeded to use RSD lite but that was a failed attempt, I ended up getting the "Fastboot fail" message on my phone. But when I tried the "5 min unbrick method on XDA" I also got the "Fastboot fail" but this time I was able to get into the phone and perform a system restore (my droid 3 is also unlocked to be used on AT&T and rooted) and worked just fine. The problem now is that when I turn off the phone and turn it back on, the first message I get is Fastboot

fail, I then have to turn it off and turn it on while holding the M button and then select Reboot, and then everything seems to be fine. How can I fix this? Please help.

I have;

System version: 57.1.60.XT883.ChinaTelecom.en.CN

Model number: XT883

Android version: 2.3.4

Baseband version: n_16.18.16s

Kernel version: 2.6.35.7-g5fa4155 [email protected] #1

Build number: SLNCT-57.1.60

On AT&T Network and rooted


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

you could try flashing the xml parts, with moto fastboot.exe
links to directions and files in my list under adb/ fastboot
sd_shadow's list of links for Droid FAQs, SBF, Rooting, ROMs....

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

I have been looking through your files and cant seem to find anything under adb/ fastboot, do you mean sbf/ xml downloads, and if so what files should I download?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

unbrick Moto device with an update.zip or xml using fastboot mode


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

Iv manage to download the moto-fastboot.exe file but cant seem to download or find the update .zip or .xml file, sorry if this seems to be dragging on but my wifi connection hasnt been reliable for sometime now.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

which download are you trying?

there is a dropbox file here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1249720


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

I have the files now and I do believe I have all the latest drivers. but when I get to the this part:

5) Open the CMD, and enter the these commands.

cd/
cd c:root
moto-fastboot.exe flash boot boot.img

It reads that moto-fastboot.exe is not recognized as an internal or external command, I have have followed all the instructions to that point. What do you think am I doing wrong, is it that I dont have the latest drivers after all?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

all files are in c/root? no folders in root? extracted moto-fastboot.zip


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

I have saved the files to my desk top but when I try to name it c/root it will not allow me, so I saved them into a folder name root and yes I have extracted the moto-fastboot.zip


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

you checked window *device manager*

droid 3 should look like this, when in fastboot


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

nt1_alex said:


> I have saved the files to my desk top but when I try to name it c/root it will not allow me, so I saved them into a folder name root and yes I have extracted the moto-fastboot.zip


no you need to create a folder in c drive, not rename


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

nt1_alex said:


> I have saved the files to my desk top but when I try to name it c/root it will not allow me, so I saved them into a folder name root and yes I have extracted the moto-fastboot.zip


which is fine, you need to use the correct path

right click on the folder you has the files, and select *properties*

the location it will be something like C:\Users\user\Desktop

you will use

cd/
cd c:Users\user\Desktop\root

"root" being whatever the folder name is, I just use root because it's a short name


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

but it's easier if you use place the folder directly on C/


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh ok, but wired thing happened, I just turned on the DROID 3 and it doesnt start up in the fastboot fail screen anymore, but some of the setting setting were in chines, I then connected to the wifi and downloaded Droid 3 bootstrapper, restored all my files and everything seems to working fine for now, should I still proceed with this process, one of my biggest fear now is that I will be out and about and the same thing happen, lucky when this happen the first time I was in my room and I had a backup phone. Also I believe the phone has been offfor like 3 to 4 weeks, Im guessing that the first part of the instructions(1. Enter android recovery and do a wipe data/factory and cache) might have "cleaned" whatever it was that was messing the program up. I did the first part of the steps like last week I think when you guided me, I did the first step and left it like that for a week, what do you think I should?


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok everything your saying is making sense now on how I should go about saving the files, thanks a lot, I have done everything you said.. . Should I still go ahead and do this to be on the safe side or am I good?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

don't know for sure

yes factory reset may have fixed problem,

you may want to wait and see, up to you.


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

Yea I guess I will wait and see, I will just use it around the house and do everything I used to and try to push it to the conditions it was prior to it flopping, in any case I have all the right info here and also ready if anything goes wrong, btw what phone are you currently using?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

usually the droid 3, (steel Droid 5.6 with ss 2.0)

currently (last 2 weeks) the Droid X (MB810)

the X just got a new update, and I was seeing how it was.


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice, glad to see there are people holding on to their DROIDs I got to read up on steel Droid, Im still on the stock rom but uninstalling bloat ware and other apps as well. Thanks again for your help man


----------

